# Final Fantasy VIII - Freezes on Eidos intro



## jocash (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi, I just installed Final Fantasy VIII on my PC, it installs properly, but when I try to play it, it freezes in the Eidos intro movie, I have to restart the PC every time I try to run it. I changed all the video settings available in the configuration, but nothing works.

I´ve already readed the "Read this post first".

PC Specs.

Windows XP
Service Pack 2
AMD Athlon 64 Processor 2800+
1.81 GHz
1.50 GB RAM
ATI RADEON 9200 series and it says version 6.14.10.6497

Thanks


----------



## ThisGuy89 (Feb 4, 2008)

I realize this was posted about two months ago, but I had the same problem and found a solution.

In your FF8 folder, there's a file named 'publish.pak'. Just delete it and it will completely skip the Eidos intro.


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice find Thisguy89.

This will hopefully help anyone else who runs into this issue.


----------



## Rosewood (Jul 11, 2011)

After the squaresoft logo comes up wait a couple of seconds and then hit the w key


----------

